# Denver Mass Transit



## RailFanLNK (Apr 30, 2008)

There will be four of us going to Denver on May 10th. My close friends' son lives in DEN. The other two that are travelling with us are going there seperate way for the day. What kind of mass transit do they have in DEN, how easy is it to use? Do they have a "one day pass" type of thing and whats the website. Is it user friendly? (the transit system)

Thanks!

Al


----------



## AlanB (Apr 30, 2008)

Al,

Denver does have a light rail system that stops right by the Amtrak station. It's called RTD (Regional Transportation District) and you can find their website here. They don't appear to offer a day pass, so you'll have to pay by the ride it look like.


----------



## darien-l (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey, I finally get to correct AlanB 

I live in the Denver area and don't have a car, so I use RTD a lot to get around. RTD includes light rail, buses, and door-to-door services like Call-n-Ride (http://www.rtd-denver.com/SpecialRides/cal...Ride/index.html), and is in my opinion one of the best public transportation systems in the country. The buses and light rail generally run frequently and on time, and the system is very user-friendly. RTD offers a variety of day passes, depending on how far you wish to travel (http://store.rtdpasses.com/, though you don't have enough time to order online). To purchase a day pass and to pick up an RTD system map, walk two blocks over to Market Street Station -- a big RTD regional hub. If you're going to be exploring downtown Denver, definitely make use of the free MallRide (http://www.rtd-denver.com/Projects/Fact_Sh...lRide_Facts.pdf): it's a hybrid electric bus that runs from one end of downtown to another with a frequency of a couple of minutes, departing from Union Station. If you're interested in traveling farther afield, like, say, Boulder (highly recommended), take the B bus from Union Station -- it runs every half an hour on Saturdays.


----------



## gswager (May 2, 2008)

Don't forget to check on Denver Ski Train!

Uh oh, it doesn't run during the month of May.


----------



## AlanB (May 2, 2008)

gswager said:


> Don't forget to check on Denver Ski Train!
> Uh oh, it doesn't run during the month of May.


No, but it's usually sitting on the track right next to where the CZ will pull in when it arrives in Denver.


----------

